# Alienware laptop suddenly won't startup



## Vingilot (Jan 22, 2011)

First time poster...hopefully I am doing this right.

I have an Alienware 15x which was working fine this morning, but when I left for a couple of hours and returned, suddenly the screen wouldn't turn on. Since then, When I powered it down and restarted it, the fans start up for a few seconds, then turn off, turn on again for a few seconds, and finally die. The LEDs on the keyboard are still on, and the capslock, numlock, and scroll LEDs are flashing. Same result if it is on battery power or AC power. Any help would be most appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello Vingilot and welcome to TSF,

Are you still under warranty?


----------



## Vingilot (Jan 22, 2011)

Nope. That was the first thing I tried.

I think that the cpu might be stuck in standby mode, since the power light keeps fading on and off, but when I power off it automatically goes back into it.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Try a hard reset. Remove the battery and PSU, press and hold the power button for 60 seconds, replace the battery and the PSU and attempt to power on.


----------



## Vingilot (Jan 22, 2011)

I removed the power supply and battery, held it down, but no change. I tried with just the battery and same result


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

If your computer was stuck in suspend mode, the hard reset would have kicked it out.

Take a read and follow the troubleshooting instructions in this thread.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html


----------

